# Ioline Crystal Press



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

So we are think of getting the Crystal press. Whats the good and the bad with this machine? 
Where is the best place on the west coast to buy Rhinestones? All feed back is welcome.


----------



## allstarr (Mar 20, 2009)

We are also on the West Coast and interested in this machine, and the rhinestones that go in it. Prices on both? Ease of use?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there are several threads on this machine...do a quick search...I have seen the unit in operation...I thought it was a bit slow...and limited in size of motif...but that was about a year ago so it may have been upgraded. I decided to pass on it...right now in my area, rhinestones have seemed to peak...maybe because there are so many in that biz right now. As to places to purchase on west coast...I use [SHINE ART in USA]WORLD STANDARD HOT FIX COLLECTIONS - SHINE ART in USA pretty good choices as to color and quality and prices are fair...they are located in LA..in or near the garment district


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree ShineArt stones are great. and I just also reviewed Crystal Press and I can do stones faster by hand with templates


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Imagethatgraph.... you should consider having your templates made and you fill in..you could use template over and over...most templates would be in the 30-40 dollar range or less...and you can sure get a lot of templates made for the cost of the Ioline..and you will not have a capital expenditure to front....or buy a decent vinyl cutter and DIY....you would be at about a third of the cost of the Ioline...and not limited as much to size.


----------



## allstarr (Mar 20, 2009)

uglovdkg said:


> I agree ShineArt stones are great. and I just also reviewed Crystal Press and I can do stones faster by hand with templates


What are you using? Do you design in CorelDraw and use Sticky Flock? How long have you been doing this? 
We are are sign shop that also does screen printing. Rhinestones seem a likely fit. Just wondering if it is worth it.
Thanks!


----------



## allstarr (Mar 20, 2009)

We already have a cutter. Just thinking about expanding into rhinestones. We use FlexiSign and also CorelDraw. Thanks for your help.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the Ioline and could not be more happy with it. I have it set up in our display room and the custmers like watching it go. I just load the design and then I have time to DTG shirts. It payed for it's self in 3 months


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the Crystal Press II and I love it. Yes, it is a bit slower, but I could buy multiple ones for the cost of other machines. They are easy to use, easy to maintain and have been wonderful for my business.


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

Is there someone in Arizona that has a Iolne machine, I would like to see it run


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Debbie, there are some videos on youtube for this machine.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

with these machines I think you are stuck getting the stones the company sells.forget about using chinesse or korean stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> with these machines I think you are stuck getting the stones the company sells.forget about using chinesse or korean stones.


That isn't necessarily so. I have a friend who has one and he doesn't use the stones from Ioline. I'm not sure if what he uses are Korean or Chinese but they work just fine in his Crystal Press II.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Jane, you are absolutely correct. I buy stones occasionally from Ioline, but for the most part I import and use my own Korean stones. They all work fine except for the Light Siam for some reason. That particular color has a higher than anticipated up side down ratio, but I just keep on blinging My machines run 12-16 hours a day and I love it.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Jane, you are absolutely correct. I buy stones occasionally from Ioline, but for the most part I import and use my own Korean stones. They all work fine except for the Light Siam for some reason. That particular color has a higher than anticipated up side down ratio, but I just keep on blinging My machines run 12-16 hours a day and I love it.



Hey Slick... What program do you use for your design work?

Thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use StoneCut Pro by Digital Art Solutions


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

I was a afraid you were going to say that. 

Thanks for the reply. Your designs look great.


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

I am selling my crystal press II if anyone is interested.


----------



## blingwitch (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the difference between crystal press one and two. Also what if I have a design I created in Corel for a template can I bring it into the crystal press software to be made by the crystal press

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

blingwitch said:


> Also what if I have a design I created in Corel for a template can I bring it into the crystal press software to be made by the crystal press


If you are designing in CorelDRAW... You would just export from CorelDRAW a PLT file and then import the PLT file into the Crystal Press Studio software.... 

Very simple process to import and then send to your Crystal Press...

Kevin


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

blingwitch said:


> What is the difference between crystal press one and two. Also what if I have a design I created in Corel for a template can I bring it into the crystal press software to be made by the crystal press
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Hi Blingwitch,

I'm work for Ioline. The CrystalPress I was replaced by the CrystalPress II sometime in 2011. The CrystalPress II is about 20% faster, it is optimized for Asian stones, and it uses a small vacuum pump to place the stones by suction, rather than the surface tension/"sticky tip" used on the CrystalPress I. The vacuum pump suction is a more robust and reliable method for placing the stones and that placement method also made it possible to place rhinestuds as well as rhinestones. A lot of the CrystalPress I's have been updated to CrystalPress II specs, but there may still be a few CP I's out there.

Yes, you can bring in any .PLT file from Corel into the CrystalStudio software that comes with the CrystalPress, whether it is populated with stones or not.

Tom/Krusty/the Ioline Guy


----------



## HSquareDesigns (Aug 5, 2013)

Sparkle Diva said:


> I am selling my crystal press II if anyone is interested.


I am very interested. Let's talk


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, i'm interested in the Crystal Press II as well, I currently do vinyl transfers and inkjet transfers. I really want to do rhinestones and have a separate machine for it. Can you send me some more info about the new additions to the Crystal Press II, pricing, and sample jobs it can do @ [email protected]


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent a reply to your email address. 

Krusty/Tom/The Ioline Guy


----------



## Toluuuuuuu (May 19, 2013)

allhamps said:


> Jane, you are absolutely correct. I buy stones occasionally from Ioline, but for the most part I import and use my own Korean stones. They all work fine except for the Light Siam for some reason. That particular color has a higher than anticipated up side down ratio, but I just keep on blinging My machines run 12-16 hours a day and I love it.


Would you please be able to give details of your suppliers? I really would appreciate this.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have excellent whole sale prices on my website and a 10% discount for all TSF members (TSF10)


----------



## Toluuuuuuu (May 19, 2013)

allhamps said:


> I have excellent whole sale prices on my website and a 10% discount for all TSF members (TSF10)


May I have your website please?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

www.crystalglam.com


----------



## itzmedell (Mar 20, 2010)

hello i am thinking of buying a crystal press is this machine good to use at trade shows? and if so would clients be willing to wait for a design? also at a store would you have a client sit down and design an idea then create it?...i have alot of questions..can someone call me....323.400.3298..thanks


----------

